# Auf welchem Gerät schauen Sie die PC Games Videos?



## Administrator (26. Oktober 2006)

*Auf welchem Gerät schauen Sie die PC Games Videos?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Rushki (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem Gerät schauen Sie die PC Games Videos?*

PC


----------

